# Epiphone 2020, ft open-book headstocks and MiA lines



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2020)

https://guitar.com/news/namm-2020-e...pe53XsVZyXAdYYsQVV5K9dab5PsyurEZQ2tsYaitq4P-g














> The new Kalamazoo-headstocked guitars are part of the ‘Inspired By Gibson Collection’, which collects all the Gibson-derived guitars in the Epiphone range. Gibson claims that each guitar in the new collection has been redesigned from the original blueprints and features upgraded electronics and classic finishes.










> This new collection is being headlined by a Texan acoustic guitar that is once again being made in the USA. Gibson has made several limited-run Epiphone guitars in the USA over the years, but this guitar, made in the Gibson Acoustic factory in Montana, will kick off the new Epiphone Made In USA range that will offer the brand’s classic designs with American build.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 11, 2020)

Misleading title is misleading.

No "Open Book" (Gibson) headstocks, just a different one. 

Only stuff that's going to be made in USA are certain reissue acoustics.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Misleading title is misleading.
> 
> No "Open Book" (Gibson) headstocks, just a different one.
> 
> Only stuff that's going to be made in USA are certain reissue acoustics.








Didn't say they were Gibson shapes. I said they were just open book. What else am i gonna call it? Kalamazoo? The fuck does that mean?  I never heard of that head stock shape. 

And i probably misinterpreted what they meant by the USA line. I thought it was gonna be another take on the Epiphone Elitist line thats inbetween Gibson and Epiphone. They didn't go into specifics except saying the acoustics would be made in the US. 

But fuck it. The new headstock looks great. The new inspired by Gibson line looks great.


----------



## budda (Jan 11, 2020)

So will elitist models be worth more or less?

Tried some new epi models last week, they felt good.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 11, 2020)

budda said:


> So will elitist models be worth more or less?
> 
> Tried some new epi models last week, they felt good.



If there is an MiA line of electrics, that has me curious too.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 11, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Didn't say they were Gibson shapes. I said they were just open book. What else am i gonna call it? Kalamazoo? The fuck does that mean?  I never heard of that head stock shape.
> 
> And i probably misinterpreted what they meant by the USA line. I thought it was gonna be another take on the Epiphone Elitist line thats inbetween Gibson and Epiphone. They didn't go into specifics except saying the acoustics would be made in the US.
> 
> But fuck it. The new headstock looks great. The new inspired by Gibson line looks great.



The “traditional" Gibson headstock is the "Open Book". 

This one:



At one point Epiphones had the same headstock when they were still MIJ:





The article explains that the "new" headstock from the old "Kalamazoo" branded guitars from the late 60's.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 11, 2020)

It's not the open book headstock but it's a hundred billion billions times better than the last headstock. I will actually consider Epiphone now...


----------



## Manurack (Jan 11, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The “traditional" Gibson headstock is the "Open Book".
> 
> This one:
> View attachment 76428
> ...



Jazz Hands got schooled.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 11, 2020)

So... many... P90s. 

I was thinking about buying a Blueshawk P90 for baritone tuning with 14-60 for playing slide but now I might go that route with that green SG P90 instead.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 11, 2020)

That Les Paul Special is enticing.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 11, 2020)

That Les Paul Custom actually looks like an Ebony board as well, with that headstock and if they got the fretboard right I would snag one for sure. I already have my Gibby but always had a weakness for the Les Paul Custom.


----------



## John (Jan 12, 2020)




----------



## RedJohn456 (Jan 13, 2020)

They don't mention the Les Paul custom in the article but the fretboard looks dark, wonder if it is ebony? The binding looks white now versus the god awful faux aged binding on the current LPCs.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2020)

RedJohn456 said:


> They don't mention the Les Paul custom in the article but the fretboard looks dark, wonder if it is ebony? The binding looks white now versus the god awful faux aged binding on the current LPCs.



They've been back to white on the regular LPCs for awhile now. It's the 57' and 68' reissue/VOS that has the yellowed stuff. 

I agree totally though. It just looks "dingy" on a new guitar. 

It would be cool with if these Epis are Richlite.


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 13, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It would be cool with if these Epis are Richlite.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Jan 13, 2020)

I swear in the article or maybe another i read they mention the "Les Paul Custom Ebony" so maybe finally came to their senses


----------



## JSanta (Jan 13, 2020)

My main guitar is one of the 2019 60s LPs (I should do a NGD soon, I've had it for months), and it's an absolute monster of a guitar. I just love it. I was looking at getting a used LPC, but the Epiphone looks killer. I'll get one of those for sure. Too bad they aren't offering them with P90s, those 54 LPCs are some of my favorite guitars.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 13, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The “traditional" Gibson headstock is the "Open Book".
> 
> This one:
> View attachment 76428
> ...



Why does that Gibson look like a Chibson?


----------



## Randy (Jan 13, 2020)

FWIW, most Epiphones advertised as 'open book' are the Kalamazoo style, not the LPC 90 style.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Why does that Gibson look like a Chibson?



Because it's really ol..._vintage_. 



Randy said:


> FWIW, most Epiphones advertised as 'open book' are the Kalamazoo style, not the LPC 90 style.
> 
> View attachment 76499



I forget the cut-off year, but the first Fujigen and Terada Epis had the real deal Gibson headstock. Then they switched a couple more times before settling on the one people online really hate.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 13, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Because it's really ol..._vintage_.
> 
> 
> 
> I forget the cut-off year, but the first Fujigen and Terada Epis had the real deal Gibson headstock. Then they switched a couple more times before settling on the one people online really hate.



Ahh... bc those inlays and the logo look like stickers lol. Just 50 years of filth eh?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Ahh... bc those inlays and the logo look like stickers lol. Just 50 years of filth eh?



They're delaminating, deteriorating, and off-gassing underneath the clear. 

It's very common on old LPCs. Standards not as much, but you still see it.


----------



## RedJohn456 (Jan 13, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They've been back to white on the regular LPCs for awhile now. It's the 57' and 68' reissue/VOS that has the yellowed stuff.
> 
> I agree totally though. It just looks "dingy" on a new guitar.
> 
> It would be cool with if these Epis are Richlite.



Ah okay, the ones I have seen at my local shops (Long&Mcquade) have the faux aged binding. Glad that they moved on from that. And yeah rich lite would be amazing on this. Dunno about the states, but here in Canada epiphone prices are soaring, I am guessing these are gonna be made in china and launch over 1000 CAD easily. Only one I would get is that LPC (it looks so good)


----------



## RedJohn456 (Jan 13, 2020)

Dineley said:


> I swear in the article or maybe another i read they mention the "Les Paul Custom Ebony" so maybe finally came to their senses



I think this might be the one: https://www.gearnews.com/namm-2020-...dstock-for-new-inspired-by-gibson-collection/


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2020)

Dineley said:


> I swear in the article or maybe another i read they mention the "Les Paul Custom Ebony" so maybe finally came to their senses



Gibson has pretty much always called their gloss black "Ebony".

So we're all on the same page, everyone knows that they already use ebony wood for Epiphone fretboards right? They have for some time now.


----------



## RedJohn456 (Jan 13, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> Gibson has pretty much always called their gloss black "Ebony".
> 
> So we're all on the same page, everyone knows that they already use ebony wood for *Epiphone fretboards right? They have for some time now.*



I have been out of the loop due to life circumstances and I am slowly easing my way into the hobby again. Are they really using ebony boards on regular epi LPC besides artist models like Matt Heafy or Björn Gelotte? If so, that is awesome. 

My first proper electric was an Epi LP Standard made in 2004, which I bought used in 2008. I still have it, recently put SD Jb in the bridge and playing it a lot more now. I am stoked about the new LPC, hope it comes out before summer.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2020)

RedJohn456 said:


> I have been out of the loop due to life circumstances and I am slowly easing my way into the hobby again. Are they really using ebony boards on regular epi LPC besides artist models like Matt Heafy or Björn Gelotte? If so, that is awesome.
> 
> My first proper electric was an Epi LP Standard made in 2004, which I bought used in 2008. I still have it, recently put SD Jb in the bridge and playing it a lot more now. I am stoked about the new LPC, hope it comes out before summer.



In addition to signature models (when Custom based), it has been used on certain limiteds, the Inspired series models, and LPC Pro: 

https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ENCTEBGH--epiphone-les-paul-custom-pro-ebony


----------



## RedJohn456 (Jan 13, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In addition to signature models (when Custom based), it has been used on certain limiteds, the Inspired series models, and LPC Pro:
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ENCTEBGH--epiphone-les-paul-custom-pro-ebony



You sir, have made my day! I literally had no idea about this, I am going to check my local stores to see if they have it before I think about importing from sweetwater.


----------



## zenonshandro (Jan 13, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Kalamazoo? The fuck does that mean?



Yeah, for a Gibson / Epiphone history noob (me), can anyone provide info / link / pics of these 2 headstocks side by side, or summin' similar? Maybe explain the difference?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2020)

RedJohn456 said:


> You sir, have made my day! I literally had no idea about this, I am going to check my local stores to see if they have it before I think about importing from sweetwater.



Glad I could help, dude. 

Definitely look into them. I've played a number of them in stores and the quality is consistently solid. They feel nice and heavy too, for what it's worth.


----------



## zenonshandro (Jan 13, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> In addition to signature models (when Custom based), it has been used on certain limiteds, the Inspired series models, and LPC Pro:
> 
> https://www.sweetwater.com/store/detail/ENCTEBGH--epiphone-les-paul-custom-pro-ebony



I can see the extra detailing here. It's mainly the 45 deg top corners, yeah?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2020)

zenonshandro said:


> Yeah, for a Gibson / Epiphone history noob (me), can anyone provide info / link / pics of these 2 headstocks side by side, or summin' similar? Maybe explain the difference?



It'll be easier once there are more and better pics of the new headstock, which seems to be an amalgamation of the Gibson Open-Book and the old old old Kalamazoo headstock.

Gibson:



1940's Kalamazoo:



The differences are overall minor, but I'm sure some folks with hate either. 

Though I never really hated the current Epiphone headstock as much as some on the internet do.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 13, 2020)

Hmmm Epiphone LP Florentine (the ones with the F-holes) or that SG P90. 

How were the MIC Epi LPs of 2015-ish timeframe? I’ve heard good things about the latest MIC Epi stuff.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Hmmm Epiphone LP Florentine (the ones with the F-holes) or that SG P90.
> 
> How were the MIC Epi LPs of 2015-ish timeframe? I’ve heard good things about the latest MIC Epi stuff.



I feel like they really hit their stride in 2013. Everything since then has either been just as good or better.


----------



## Science_Penguin (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm just excited to see a basic V and Explorer again. Seemed like all they ever had for the longest time was that Korina finish and those satin black 'Goth' models.

Gloss black finish, white pickguard, chrome hardware, no design gimmicks.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 13, 2020)

Those goth models had to be the longest running models without spec changes in history.


----------



## zenonshandro (Jan 13, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> Those goth models had to be the longest running models without spec changes in history.



Had a Gothic ii (no inlays) Explorer with EMG's. Was a really decent axe and had a great, girthy metal chug, but really poor sustain for single, fretted lead notes. Still miss the tone, though.



MaxOfMetal said:


> The differences are overall minor, but I'm sure some folks with hate either.



Thanks for that! The new Epiphone "open-book-ish" headstocks without the 45'd corners kinda remind me of olde-timey 1920's hairdos. And Guitar world is throwing around the "Open Book" terminology fairly loosely.









https://www.guitarworld.com/news/gi...-change-to-the-entire-epiphone-guitar-line-up


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 13, 2020)

The only reason this is even a big deal is that Gibson has said, repeatedly, that they'll never bring back the actual Gibson headstock as we know it on the import lines. 

Which is still very much the case. 

They're just relying on how little your average player knows about this kind of minutiae and advertising (which is all that GW article is) to make folks more okay with buying an Epiphone, which is fine, because Epiphones have been quite good for some time now.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 13, 2020)

I'm gonna just come out and say it. I never even noticed that the headstocks were different until I heard people whining about it on the internet. And unless you put them side-by-side I still don't even notice.


----------



## zenonshandro (Jan 13, 2020)

Difference seen and noted. Like 'em all, and couldn't really give a hoot which one of them was at the end of my guitar neck. 

I too, was completely oblivious prior to this thread but appreciate being updated. These differences pale in comparison to what other brands do with their LP-type headstocks: Ibanez ARZ boat paddle (_owned the ARZIR28 and 100% loved everything else about i_t) and ESP wavy flag thing (_as subtle as it is, just doesn't have the elegance_) to name a couple.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 14, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I feel like they really hit their stride in 2013. Everything since then has either been just as good or better.



Same for their Indo stuff? I just realized the one I'm looking at is MII.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Same for their Indo stuff? I just realized the one I'm looking at is MII.



The only Indo stuff I can for sure remember where those Blueshawks from a few years ago. They were solid.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 14, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> The only Indo stuff I can for sure remember where those Blueshawks from a few years ago. They were solid.



That's actually what I was looking at was their 2014 limited Blueshawks, Nighthawks, and Florentine (F-hole LP)

I figured either the longer scale length (25.5) on Blueshawk or the semi-hollow of the Florentine would be killer for open-C or open-D slide guitar tuning.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2020)

I thought the couple of Blueshawks I played where well built. Felt a little cheap, lightweight and hardware was a little dinky, but overall it was pleasant. The bones of a good guitar is there.


----------



## uni777 (Jan 14, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Same for their Indo stuff? I just realized the one I'm looking at is MII.


I have a indo made Faulkner. Smokes my gibson V's.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 14, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> I thought the couple of Blueshawks I played where well built. Felt a little cheap, lightweight and hardware was a little dinky, but overall it was pleasant. The bones of a good guitar is there.



Yeah I watched several videos of the Blueshawk and to my surprise they all seemed to dislike the varitone (which sounded like it would be killer) and general tones available. The Nighthawk sounded amazing as did the Florentine Pro which got great reviews all around.


----------



## manu80 (Jan 14, 2020)

the recent V’s , Faulkner, hinds are way better than gibsons. Hope they’ll keep that quality level high for a long time


----------



## Zado (Jan 14, 2020)

I'm pleased.


----------



## SJShinn (Jan 14, 2020)

I still can't get understand why they give the Epiphone Les Paul a slightly different body shape. Just a little less refined looking than the Gibson counterpart IMO.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 14, 2020)

SJShinn said:


> I still can't get understand why they give the Epiphone Les Paul a slightly different body shape. Just a little less refined looking than the Gibson counterpart IMO.



Pretty much every deviation on the Epiphone is to help thwart counterfeiting. That's why they changed headstocks originally, why the hardware was always a little different, and why the cutaway is not the same. The top carve had varied, but that was for cost savings normally. 

It's not much of an issue here in the US or most of Europe, but elsewhere, where real deal Gibson guitars are much more rare, it was common to see Epiphones stripped and then dressed as Gibsons.


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 16, 2020)

New Epiphones are up on the website. Ebony fretboard on the LP Custom. CTS electronics. How the hell are these so cheap when Indo Ibanez and LTDs are from 1-2k?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 16, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> New Epiphones are up on the website. Ebony fretboard on the LP Custom. CTS electronics. How the hell are these so cheap when Indo Ibanez and LTDs are from 1-2k?



Unless something had changed, these will be built at Epiphone's plant in China, not OEM. It's easier to control price that way.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## Zhysick (Jan 16, 2020)

And the Muse series is looking HOT!!!

Ooohhh shit... I'm gonna buy an Epiphone this year. Yes, in 2020 Im buying some new sgear...

The purple colour is almost pink and the roasted almond or whatever is almost rose gold... Shit!!!


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 16, 2020)




----------



## gunch (Jan 16, 2020)

Those actually do look pretty killer


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 16, 2020)

I honestly thought they'd add an extra premium for the Inspired by Gibson for... god knows why.  Really happy to see they kept all the prices stable


----------



## SDMFVan (Jan 17, 2020)

That SG with the Maestro is extremely tempting for $550...


----------



## JazzS (Jan 17, 2020)

The Epiphone Prophecy's have been updated and look pretty hot, and there's new Alex Lifeson model and the Brendon Small Ghost Horse. Screenshots are from this video:


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 17, 2020)

I know he's been developing a new sig model for awhile now, but god I wish the new Ghost Horse meant there's news of a new Dethklok season. 

Also more solid-colored sparkles are always welcome. 

Also it does look like there's going to be some USA electrics. Although right now it's just a Casino.


----------



## Skullet (Jan 17, 2020)

Looks like Epiphone will be getting my money. Not sure what model I’ll be going for though. Quite a few I want lol.


----------



## Thaeon (Jan 17, 2020)

Those Muse series ones are attractive for the price. Throw some Thornbuckers in there for that 24.75" scale carved top sound. If QC is what it normally is with the brand, it will rival a Gibson in playability if not materials. I'd drop $500 on one and let my kids play on it to get started and use it for shows/recordings myself when I get the wild hair.


----------



## sirbuh (Jan 17, 2020)

Ghost Horse looks badass.


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 17, 2020)

need specs for that ghost horse asap!! Also whats up with them just glancing over all those amazing epiphone prophecy series guitars? I wanted a better view


----------



## budda (Jan 17, 2020)

I'm assuming they all come with a gigbag?


----------



## Splenetic (Jan 18, 2020)

*hhhhnngggggghhhhhh*


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 18, 2020)

Yes, the Epi catalogue is very fucking hot ... VERY FUCKING HOT I SAID! I played an SG for the first time in my life just a few days ago, an old G400, probably from late 90s, and that's because I have always thought that I won't like the playing position on an SG but... Damn!!! It was really comfortable and have that "Les Paul" sound (I mean, typical Gibson dual Humbucker all mahogany tone) but with flat top and bevels... it is really comfortable and the new models isn't making it any easy to stop myself from buying one...

I like the Modern with the 24 frets but also the kinky colors of the Muse... It's going to be hard... Modern SG and Muse LP? Maybe that's the only way... Lol!


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 18, 2020)

It seems insane that the most interesting things coming out of namm for me are the new Epiphones. I'm not even an Epiphone guy.


----------



## Rotatous (Jan 18, 2020)

Changing the headstock was a very good move. Took them long enough.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 18, 2020)

Was about to pick up a Jared James Nichols "Old Glory", but with them switching to the throwback headstock now, I think I'll wait.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2020)

Zombie13 said:


> Was about to pick up a Jared James Nichols "Old Glory", but with them switching to the throwback headstock now, I think I'll wait.



Yes! But if old models get a pretty nice discount... I mean, I wouldn't mind getting an Iommi Sig. if I could get it as cheap as one of the new Muse or standard SGs...


----------



## ZXIIIT (Jan 19, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> Yes! But if old models get a pretty nice discount... I mean, I wouldn't mind getting an Iommi Sig. if I could get it as cheap as one of the new Muse or standard SGs...


True! Wonder if this will eventually have Artists preferring the discontinued headstock...


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 19, 2020)

Epi LP Phrophecy with axcess type heel, Ebony fretboard, and Fluence pickups. 
Another LP with a Graphtech Floyd trem. And the SG and V are 24 feet with ebony boards and Fluence pickups.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 19, 2020)

The LP with a Graptech Floyd Rose sounds like Alex Lifeson. He used a Piezo a lot.


----------



## StrmRidr (Jan 19, 2020)

The new Prophecy models look really promising!


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 19, 2020)

I swear I was thinking and trying to not buy new guitars, to set up again my old LTD EX-100, put new pickups in it, make it sound and play great again so I could have just one guitar because I don't play that much anymore and it hurts me to have guitars in the closet not being played but epiphone is making my decision very very very difficult... Damn you Epi!!!!!


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 20, 2020)

Maybe someone can answer this question for me. I am looking at all the videos covering epiphones from namm, but none except Anderstons video even mention or show the epiphones on the wall. So the new prophecy series and the ghost horse. super disappointing.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 20, 2020)

ZERO1 said:


> Maybe someone can answer this question for me. I am looking at all the videos covering epiphones from namm, but none except Anderstons video even mention or show the epiphones on the wall. So the new prophecy series and the ghost horse. super disappointing.



So what is your question?


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 20, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> So what is your question?


why hasn't anyone covered those models?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 20, 2020)

ZERO1 said:


> why hasn't anyone covered those models?



Probably because they're not a "cool" hype brand. Folks like NAMM coverage of stuff that's either popular or interesting. New Epiphones don't tend to fall into that category for most. 

Not that there's anything wrong with Epiphone. They make neat stuff and looks like this year they're brining about some changes that folks have been asking for. 

A quick search shows coverage from many of the "usual suspects" like Sweetwater, L&M,Music Radar, etc.


----------



## RyFelMusic (Jan 20, 2020)

ZERO1 said:


> why hasn't anyone covered those models?


Friend of mine mentioned he was asked to not take pics/post anything about the Ghosthorse or the Prophecy series, so I’d guess that’s why

Andertons seems to be the first ones to say anything about them


----------



## ZERO1 (Jan 20, 2020)

RyFelMusic said:


> Friend of mine mentioned he was asked to not take pics/post anything about the Ghosthorse or the Prophecy series, so I’d guess that’s why
> 
> Andertons seems to be the first ones to say anything about them


interesting... Are they going to be announced at a later date? They looked amazing I don't know why they didn't want them out there. Thanks for the info. I hope we hear something about them soon.


----------



## USMarine75 (Jan 22, 2020)

Deciding between these three that are all in my shopping cart lol...







Poll?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jan 22, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> Deciding between these three that are all in my shopping cart lol...
> 
> View attachment 76891
> 
> ...



Pink. 

I think it works best with the cream plastics.


----------



## Zhysick (Jan 22, 2020)

Yeah, usually pink always wins. I recognize the blue is pretty, really pretty but the "passion purple" is pink so...


----------



## wedge_destroyer (Jan 22, 2020)

Malevolent_Croatian said:


> *hhhhnngggggghhhhhh*


They dont have an iommi up on the site, but at least they gave us this...


----------



## budda (Jan 22, 2020)

@USMarine75 pink or green.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 3, 2020)

https://www.andertons.co.uk/brands/...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&

The Epiphone Prophecy series with Fishman Fluence that was announced back at NAMM is finally available. Besides black here are some other finishes available:


----------



## budda (Nov 3, 2020)

There's an LPC "1955 inspired" (matte black, ebony board, gibson P90s) for $650 used and I'm kind of tempted to ditch the C1 for it...


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 3, 2020)




----------



## gunch (Nov 3, 2020)

Ugh the gross explorer


----------



## I play music (Nov 3, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> https://www.andertons.co.uk/brands/...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&
> 
> The Epiphone Prophecy series with Fishman Fluence that was announced back at NAMM is finally available. Besides black here are some other finishes available:
> 
> ...


I love me 24 frets but on those Gibson shapes not at all...


----------



## Mathemagician (Nov 3, 2020)

I play music said:


> I love me 24 frets but on those Gibson shapes not at all...



I always prefer 22 frets on gibsons.


----------



## Randy (Nov 3, 2020)

USMarine75 said:


> https://www.andertons.co.uk/brands/...&pageView:grid&minPrice:&maxPrice:&pageSize:&
> 
> The Epiphone Prophecy series with Fishman Fluence that was announced back at NAMM is finally available. Besides black here are some other finishes available:
> 
> ...



The V and SG are on point.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 3, 2020)

Ugh pass...
Leave it to Gibson to try and be "modern" with 24 frets and totally screw it up. Just stick to the fucking classics, Gibson. Whenever you try to be "modern", it just comes off as a bunch of lame ass out of touch boomer dad rockers trying to be cool. It's fucking pathetic. Act your age.


----------



## mlp187 (Nov 3, 2020)

Fucking love it.


----------



## USMarine75 (Nov 4, 2020)

First thing everyone would have said about a 22 fret "modern" Gibson/Epiphone... 

"Why no 24 frets?"

Literally can't win.


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Nov 4, 2020)

22, 24, who cares? Most of the people complaining stay on 7 frets or less anyways


----------



## manu80 (Nov 4, 2020)

just found a SG Standard 2020 pre owned in UK, so I ordered it. It looks much better that the previous ones w/ the new headstock. Was looking at the P90 burgundy one but this one showed up so... Review soon.


----------



## Pat (Nov 4, 2020)

manu80 said:


> just found a SG Standard 2020 pre owned in UK, so I ordered it. It looks much better that the previous ones w/ the new headstock. Was looking at the P90 burgundy one but this one showed up so... Review soon.


you get that from RichTone?


----------



## I play music (Nov 4, 2020)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> 22, 24, who cares? Most of the people complaining stay on 7 frets or less anyways





USMarine75 said:


> First thing everyone would have said about a 22 fret "modern" Gibson/Epiphone...
> 
> "Why no 24 frets?"
> 
> Literally can't win.


The problem for me is not the number of frets but that they moved the bridge so far to the left for perfect access to the 24th fret meaning the 1st fret is further away and all the unused space right of the bridge looks shit. But I probably wouldn't buy this anyway.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Nov 4, 2020)

I play music said:


> The problem for me is not the number of frets but that they moved the bridge so far to the left for perfect access to the 24th fret meaning the 1st fret is further away and all the unused space right of the bridge looks shit. But I probably wouldn't buy this anyway.



It's only about 3/4" difference from normal.


----------



## gunch (Nov 4, 2020)

gunch said:


> Ugh the gross explorer



wait, does it look off because of the 24 frets?


----------



## manu80 (Nov 4, 2020)

Pat said:


> you get that from RichTone?


 yes 
dispatched today.


----------



## Pat (Nov 4, 2020)

manu80 said:


> yes
> dispatched today.


Nice! I spotted that too, was tempted myself - looks sick


----------



## manu80 (Nov 4, 2020)

well it looks more like an SG than their previous iterations. Binding, open book head. I like the Bog PG, not found of the 61 etc... It's dumb but the headstock helps a lot. That's why I went Tokai , even chinese for a LP goldtop last year. Was pretty good. 
I've always found Epi's neck narrower than Gibson but we'll see on that one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Nov 4, 2020)

I've seen 24-fret Explorers that actually look pretty fine. Even with the bridge compensation, they don't look too crazy.







With this one it seems like they tried to make a hybrid of the Explorer and Futura shape and it just looks... not AS bad as the Futura, but still wonky.

The V is pure sex tho.


----------



## Amenthea (Nov 4, 2020)

Buying that purple Explorer. It's gorgeous, and has plenty of tones. I don't know why people are hating on it just because they tried to do something a bit different and not a carbon copy of a design that older than most of the peoples on this forums mum.


----------



## ZERO1 (Nov 4, 2020)

Amenthea said:


> Buying that purple Explorer. It's gorgeous, and has plenty of tones. I don't know why people are hating on it just because they tried to do something a bit different and not a carbon copy of a design that older than most of the peoples on this forums mum.


make sure to post a video once you get it


----------



## manu80 (Nov 9, 2020)

Received my SG. Each time an AC/DC comes out i Want another sg !
Made a inspection tonight. Didn't have time to plug it. We'll see tomorrow.
Pros: perfect fret job, new headstock is an improvement visually. Good clearcoat job, no dust or whatsoever. Finish is perfect.
Cons: dry fretboard, indian laurel doesn't take oil as well as mahogany, frets will have be polished. Still that feeling of narrow neck vs gibson.
But for the price, to me they nailed it.Great series


----------



## sirbuh (Nov 9, 2020)

manu80 said:


> Received my SG. Each time an AC/DC comes out i Want another sg !
> Made a inspection tonight. Didn't have time to plug it. We'll see tomorrow.
> Pros: perfect fret job, new headstock is an improvement visually. Good clearcoat job, no dust or whatsoever. Finish is perfect.
> Cons: dry fretboard, indian laurel doesn't take oil as well as mahogany, frets will have be polished. Still that feeling of narrow neck vs gibson.
> But for the price, to me they nailed it.Great series



which sg model did you get?


----------



## manu80 (Nov 10, 2020)

standard version, black. I'm not found of that flame veneer they put on the cherry red, standard or vibrola one. I'd rather have a good mahogany grain (but we're on epi china so....not gonna happen) or nothing at all. So it's an all black one, and I added a cream switch ring  Because power up is released this week  pics later


----------



## manu80 (Nov 10, 2020)

Some quick pics.
Sorry for the orientation
Plugged it this afternoon, humbuckers are not bad, not muddy but lack of punch. Volume are not very progressive but that’s almost the case on a lot of guitars to me


----------



## Zhysick (Nov 10, 2020)

I love an SG with the "batwing" pickguard... GREAT looking SG and you said the neck feels narrower than Gibson's ones? That's interesting 'cause I like narrow necks...


----------



## fps (Nov 10, 2020)

Errr, that purple explorer thing. I want it. That said, how's the tone? I checked the Andertons video and it sounded clear and chunky.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 10, 2020)

Zhysick said:


> I love an SG with the "batwing" pickguard... GREAT looking SG and you said the neck feels narrower than Gibson's ones? That's interesting 'cause I like narrow necks...



Well I don't know. I could be misguided by the headstock shape that looks longer than the gibson one and at the nut. But even the 3PU sg custom I had 9 yrs ago, the neck felt narrower to me. Same as the LP from Epi vs a Greco for example....


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 10, 2020)

manu80 said:


> Well I don't know. I could be misguided by the headstock shape that looks longer than the gibson one and at the nut. But even the 3PU sg custom I had 9 yrs ago, the neck felt narrower to me. Same as the LP from Epi vs a Greco for example....


I had a Greco flying v and I can vouch for the bigass neck. Thick and wide.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 10, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I've seen 24-fret Explorers that actually look pretty fine. Even with the bridge compensation, they don't look too crazy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The problem is the 22 fret design is perfectly balanced. The 24 fret models (especially if they are 25.5 scale) not only makes the neck longer, but it sticks out further to keep the 24th fret at the same position the 22th fret used to be. Then the bridge and bridge pickup are moved toward the headstock as well to compensate and throws off the balance even more. Neck Dive City, Arizona.


----------



## manu80 (Nov 10, 2020)

Yeah my 81 Greco LP has a fatter and wider neck than an epi one.
Like Kid vs Adult lol


----------



## I play music (Dec 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> It's only about 3/4" difference from normal.







Just found that the old version they actually did it like this. I think the difference is very noticeable. 
Would probably look even better without neck PU


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Dec 4, 2020)

I play music said:


> Just found that the old version they actually did it like this. I think the difference is very noticeable.
> Would probably look even better without neck PU



They moved the 24th fret to about where the 22nd would be, which is about 3/4" of an inch.


----------



## I play music (Dec 4, 2020)

MaxOfMetal said:


> They moved the 24th fret to about where the 22nd would be, which is about 3/4" of an inch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 87666
> View attachment 87667


Exactly, and to me this changes the whole look of the guitar


----------



## Metal Mortician (Dec 5, 2020)

Wow, Epiphone made an Eclipse.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2020)

Looks like it's coming.


----------



## budda (Dec 14, 2020)

Weird that you took that from a French-Canadian page


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 14, 2020)

budda said:


> Weird that you took that from a French-Canadian page



It came up on a Facebook group. I just coped and pasted the picture.


----------



## possumkiller (Dec 15, 2020)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Looks like it's coming.


Is this the adam jones sig?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Dec 15, 2020)

possumkiller said:


> Is this the adam jones sig?



they're bringing back the Epi LPC in silver burst. So....kinda?


----------



## Zhysick (Dec 16, 2020)

@manu80 Hey! What can you say about the Epiphone SG Standard 2020? Are you happy? I am also specifically interested in the neck profile. Is it a real C shape now? Old Epiphone models had their own "60's slim tapper" that was actually a D shaped neck, but looks like the new is a C like the Gibson ones, so I am interested in this, is there a flat spot in the back of the neck? Is it too chunky or is real slim? Because I have played an SG400 and the neck was massive... that was rounded, very well rounded, but huuuuuugeeeeee...


----------



## manu80 (Dec 17, 2020)

Hey there ! Well I'm happy with it. Swapped the pickups. Sounded ok , I mean not muddy etc but a bit thin sounding. put a 490 and a BB2. Not 100% convonced by the BB2 but I'll try it better, I'm moving right now so not a lot of time.....
Yeah I'd go for a C for the neck. I'm not that much into LP/SG stuff, my reference are Jacksons'  I got a 82 greco which is is a gooood C, but the SG is definiteley not a D, a C shape but not a baseball bat to me.
Quality wise it's very good, but I've got nothing bad to say about recent Epiphones. The Hinds was great, falcon V too, not disappointment here. As we always regret something, I'd say i find the Laurel board a bit too light in color and a bit dry (it's not like I didn't soak it !).


----------



## Zhysick (Dec 17, 2020)

manu80 said:


> Hey there ! Well I'm happy with it. Swapped the pickups. Sounded ok , I mean not muddy etc but a bit thin sounding. put a 490 and a BB2. Not 100% convonced by the BB2 but I'll try it better, I'm moving right now so not a lot of time.....
> Yeah I'd go for a C for the neck. I'm not that much into LP/SG stuff, my reference are Jacksons'  I got a 82 greco which is is a gooood C, but the SG is definiteley not a D, a C shape but not a baseball bat to me.
> Quality wise it's very good, but I've got nothing bad to say about recent Epiphones. The Hinds was great, falcon V too, not disappointment here. As we always regret something, I'd say i find the Laurel board a bit too light in color and a bit dry (it's not like I didn't soak it !).



Awesome! Really interested in an SG Standard in black (yeah, like yours!)

I want a Batman guitar


----------



## manu80 (Dec 17, 2020)

Get a fame brown case with it they look really cool. Not as pink as gator’s but the inside color is really classy


----------



## Zhysick (Dec 18, 2020)

Well, I found a white one in a shop (lucky me!) and I tried it and... the neck is not a C, not at least for my understanding of what a C shaped neck is  it's more like a D. Is not absolutely flat on the back, that's true, but there are shoulders and with the C necks normally I don't find shoulders on the neck so... well, not what I expected. Much much much much better of the other Epi I tried last year and despite being a "D" (well, more or less) better than the old C but super thick neck of the G400 of a friend I tried.

So, in the end, I am not getting one and I don't know what to do. I guess LTD is my only choice now.


----------

